# Peter Verachtert Seminar



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Peter Verachtert will be coming to Gettysburg, PA to give two seminars; June 10,11,12 and June 17,18,19. The seminar will cover obedience and protection. There are an extremely limited number of working slots available. For additional information please contact Art at [email protected]

A brief biography about Peter can be found on the website for the "Masters" where Peter will be competing:
2011 Masters World Dog Sport Tournament for German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Photos from Peter's last seminar in Gettysburg can be seen here: Peter Verachtert Seminar - CarolinaK9Photography's Photos | SmugMug


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I attended Peter's seminar back in March and it was GREAT!!! Super nice guy. Everyone who attended was very pleased. Highly recommend it.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

There are still a couple working slots available.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Carolina - are you going to be there?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are people allowed to come and observe?


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Are people allowed to come and observe?


Yes, spectators are welcomed. It is $50/day to spectate. Email: [email protected] for more information.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Art!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What a great Seminar, had so much fun! Can't wait till next weekend and do it again.  It was nice seeing Chris again as well.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd love to but it's a six hour drive and I'd have to bring all three of them and that is just too much of a hazzle...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You can stay at a hotel. Peter is worth it! 

I posted some pictures of the Seminar:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../160804-tracking-obedience-peter-seminar.html

Dennis is out there training with them again today. And I'm stuck at work.   Come Friday though...


----------

